# Smoked venison heart



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2020)

Had some friends coming to visit earlier this week so thought a smoked venison heart would make for some good afternoon snacking.  Following in the footsteps of 

 crazymoon
  and one of his posts, they turn out simply amazing! Rubbed the heart down with some garlic infused olive oil thanks to Robert,  

 tx smoker
 then coated with some montreal steak seasoning, some Tony Cs and stuffed some minced garlic down inside the heart and into fridge overnight wrapped.  Next day got heart out of fridge while firing up the kettle.  Threw on some Iowa flavor enhancer from Mr Rub cuz I wanted to try it on heart.














Was high of about 25 F and a little breeze so decided to keep kettle in it's own little house.













Used RO briquettes with some hickory chunks and a few cherry pellets that don't like to burn in my amnps 







Pulled at 145 and it carried to 152







Little higher than I would have liked but still turned out excellent!







Bad news is our friends didn't make it...alternator went out of their truck.  Good news is...I did let him know how good it was!
Thanks for looking! And ya all stay safe!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks to be done perfectly Ryan! Have never tried heart.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks to be done perfectly Ryan! Have never tried heart.


Give it a try if you ever get the chance,  you won't be disappointed!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 17, 2020)

That looks great Ryan! Looks like your friends really missed out! Ive not been able to save the heart too many times...its a real treat for sure!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

That's awesome Ryan. Looks delicious. Love the stuff but rarely get one


----------



## chew2475 (Dec 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Had some friends coming to visit earlier this week so thought a smoked venison heart would make for some good afternoon snacking.  Following in the footsteps of
> 
> crazymoon
> and one of his posts, they turn out simply amazing! Rubbed the heart down with some garlic infused olive oil thanks to Robert,
> ...


Looks great.  Loving all the venison posts lately.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That looks great Ryan! Looks like your friends really missed out! Ive not been able to save the heart too many times...its a real treat for sure!


Thanks Travis! Usually I get a few hearts, but not this year...for some odd reason all the guys thought the hearts had bullseyes on them. What were they thinking? Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's awesome Ryan. Looks delicious. Love the stuff but rarely get one


Thanks Jake! Next time we get an abundance of them I'll send ya a couple.  Unfortunately next chance will be a year from now... you better remind me cuz I suffer from CRS!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Looks great.  Loving all the venison posts lately.


Thank you! And me too!  

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the likes 

 Johnny Ray
 , 

 kruizer
 , 

 tropics
 , 

 yankee2bbq
 , 

 mike243
 , 

 pa42phigh
 , 

 SmokinGame
 , 

 tallbm
 , and 

 jcam222
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve got a couple hearts in the refrigerator right now that I’m trying to figure out what to do with them


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’ve got a couple hearts in the refrigerator right now that I’m trying to figure out what to do with them


If you haven't smoked one before give it a try! 

Thanks for the like 

 cornman
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks about right to me.  Nice job!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2020)

Got a deer heart and a small roast marinating now. Gonna throw it on the kettle this afternoon. First for me. Hope it turns out as well as yours!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks about right to me.  Nice job!


Thanks Brian! Wasn't even gonna post it but after seeing a couple of your latest posts you changed my mind!



JLeonard said:


> Got a deer heart and a small roast marinating now. Gonna throw it on the kettle this afternoon. First for me. Hope it turns out as well as yours!
> Jim


Good luck Jim,  and thanks! I'm sure it'll turn out great...and wanna see pics of it for sure.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

Never tried it, but would love to!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 17, 2020)

I've not had the privilege of enjoying deer heart but I gotta say Ryan, that looks REALLY good. I'd be all over that.

Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2020)

BH, Your heart looks and I'm sure was delicious. It is the only way to do a deer heart for me ! You cut yours length wise and I cut across but I guess it  is all good ! LIKE


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Never tried it, but would love to!
> It looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al! If I'd have gotten more than one I'd gladly send one to you. 



tx smoker said:


> I've not had the privilege of enjoying deer heart but I gotta say Ryan, that looks REALLY good. I'd be all over that.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! They are really good! So good I don't believe I could bring myself to put gravy on one!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> BH, Your heart looks and I'm sure was delicious. It is the only way to do a deer heart for me ! You cut yours length wise and I cut across but I guess it  is all good ! LIKE


Thank you! I'm sure glad I saw your post on them last year I believe it was, don't think I'll ever do them any other way. To be honest I didn't think when I cut into it, was saving it for afternoon snacking with some beverages of course but our company didn't make it. I hadn't eaten much and been smelling this for a couple hours... lucky there wasn't a big ole bite out of it!

Ryan


----------

